# If you have to pick one knife out of your current collection



## Farberware (Jun 14, 2017)

To use it for the rest of your life, which one would you choose and why, please post picture of your Farberware I mean Knife that you've chosen.
This is my weapon of choice, 180mm SG2 .It's light,easy to care for, decent edge and my favorite tip.





This is the first thread that I made, please don't hurt me.


----------



## Badgertooth (Jun 15, 2017)

Good question and a theme that's riffed on here quite a bit but that makes it no less fun to answer. And my
Answer changes every month but there is something about the authoritative thunk of my Kato Kurouchi.


----------



## XooMG (Jun 15, 2017)

Dunno. I like to think of most of my knives as good "only knife" options.

Maybe this one?





It's got a very comfy handle and is a lot of fun to use.


----------



## valgard (Jun 15, 2017)

Out of my current collection it would probably be my Masakage Koishi 240. It's close to my top cutters while being stainless clad, have a tip (unlike my way nakiri lol), and has the size for bigger tasks.


----------



## Barmoley (Jun 15, 2017)

It changes for me too, especially when I get something new, but at the moment would have to be this Devin 225 ITK


Stainless, easy to sharpen, cuts well, good size at 225-230, comfortable


----------



## WildBoar (Jun 15, 2017)

Barmoley said:


> It changes for me too, especially when I get something new, but at the moment would have to be this Devin 225 ITK
> View attachment 35982
> 
> Stainless, easy to sharpen, cuts well, good size at 225-230, comfortable


x100. If I could only have one it would be this one.

...and then I would use it to rob others of all the other knives I want back for myself :viking:


----------



## Benuser (Jun 15, 2017)

Robert Herder 1922, C75 @60Rc, especially because it responds so very well to black Arkansas.


----------



## Godslayer (Jun 15, 2017)

Takamura uchigumo 270mm gyuto


----------



## Mucho Bocho (Jun 15, 2017)

Today it's my Kato 180 KU Nakiri. Such a fun knife. Cuts everything with such ease and authority.


----------



## Godslayer (Jun 15, 2017)

Mucho Bocho said:


> Today it's my Kato 180 KU Nakiri. Such a fun knife. Cuts everything with such ease and authority.



Your the only man I have ever heard if I only had one knife it would be a nakiri, I like that


----------



## Matus (Jun 15, 2017)

Most probably my Carter funayuki. The only knife I have not considered to sell, though there are some others that aspire for that status. But if I were to pick just ONE knife to use, then ... I would buy a different knife - either a larger Carter or some japanese-made gyuto. It would not be an easy choice though.


----------



## daddy yo yo (Jun 15, 2017)

Tough choice! At first I thought it would be one of my KDs but to be honest, I would most likely keep this one:





Why? Well, it has a dragon on it! :viking:

It's carbon but reactivity is no issue once a patina has set. And then it's just a great knife, great value for the price. Speaking of price, that's another reason why I would keep a knife in this price range. I think a more expensive knife, let us say above 250$, is something I would baby more than the dragon and then it wouldn't be a knife for every purpose anymore...


----------



## pleue (Jun 15, 2017)

maybe my new bloodroot 175 garahonepettyutohiki, hard to think about one knife nowadays for everything, but I had it made to be an all around knife and it's done most things very admirably thus far (breaking down chicken, dicing onions, brunoise, misc. board work, should be great at butchering and portioning, I imagine it would work just fine filleting and slicing fish, etc.)


----------



## Sleep (Jun 15, 2017)

Easy. Itinomonn stainless. It's my beast of burden. Middle knife in the pic.


----------



## Farberware (Jun 15, 2017)

pleue said:


> maybe my new bloodroot 175 garahonepettyutohiki, hard to think about one knife nowadays for everything, but I had it made to be an all around knife and it's done most things very admirably thus far (breaking down chicken, dicing onions, brunoise, misc. board work, should be great at butchering and portioning, I imagine it would work just fine filleting and slicing fish, etc.)



That thing look beautiful, does it cost 1 kidney or 2?


----------



## pleue (Jun 15, 2017)

Haha I don't know the going rate for a kidney but it was cheaper than a kato


----------



## fatboylim (Jun 16, 2017)

Mucho Bocho said:


> Today it's my Kato 180 KU Nakiri. Such a fun knife. Cuts everything with such ease and authority.



+1 
This is the first Nakiri that out does so many knives for me.


----------



## Farberware (Jun 16, 2017)

pleue said:


> Haha I don't know the going rate for a kidney but it was cheaper than a kato



Excuse me for being new to this, Kato as in Kiyoshi Kato?


----------



## Badgertooth (Jun 16, 2017)

Farberware said:


> Excuse me for being new to this, Kato as in Kiyoshi Kato?



Yes, and not such a bad question really as there is a Kato in Echizen making some Masakage and OEM knives which are great knives but less sought after.


----------



## Salty dog (Jun 16, 2017)

Mizuno Tanrenjo 240 Suminigashi




[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## Jacob_x (Jun 16, 2017)

Hmm, can I pick one of saltys collection...?

Has to be my watanabe gyuto 180, or the 240 that's nearby. Not too heavy, not too thin; can take a screaming fine edge, but happy nailing through fish bones and poultry cartilage; iron clad but happily reactive, and is one of the most enjoyable steels to sharpen out there with a killer HT.
&#128525;


----------



## Customfan (Jun 16, 2017)

Not an easy question to answer.... i would have to say, at this point in time.... betwen 

A Mizuno Honyaki 240mm white#2 gyuto... and a Haburn 240 Compund grind gyuto.... its got a few very close contenders, particularly fond of the Gengetsu semi stainles from JKI and strangely enough a stainless kikuichi that I reach for quite often!


----------



## Badgertooth (Jun 16, 2017)

Jacob_x said:


> Hmm, can I pick one of saltys collection...?
> 
> Has to be my watanabe gyuto 180, or the 240 that's nearby. Not too heavy, not too thin; can take a screaming fine edge, but happy nailing through fish bones and poultry cartilage; iron clad but happily reactive, and is one of the most enjoyable steels to sharpen out there with a killer HT.
> [emoji7]



I can imagine the Aizu - yaginoshima, 1 - 2 knockout must put a fierce edge on it


----------



## Godslayer (Jun 16, 2017)

Salty dog said:


> Mizuno Tanrenjo 240 Suminigashi
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I don't know why but I expected you to chose one of your honyakis


----------



## OliverNuther (Jun 16, 2017)

pleue said:


> maybe my new bloodroot 175 garahonepettyutohiki, hard to think about one knife nowadays for everything, but I had it made to be an all around knife and it's done most things very admirably thus far (breaking down chicken, dicing onions, brunoise, misc. board work, should be great at butchering and portioning, I imagine it would work just fine filleting and slicing fish, etc.)



And the winner is Pleue"s garahonepettyutohiki, if only for the cool name.


----------



## DitmasPork (Jun 16, 2017)

Really depends on my mood, and what I'm cooking! Right now, if I were about to be transported to a desert islandequipped with a decent kitchenI'd probably grab one of the two following knives, my 240 Kato workhorse or lefty 240 Masamoto KS. Both are knives I'm very fond of, they're versatile enough to get me through anything a desert island might present to mewild pigs, red jungle fowl, onaga sashimi, breadfruit, etc. If just one, then the Kato.


----------



## Customfan (Jun 16, 2017)

Godslayer said:


> I don't know why but I expected you to chose one of your honyakis



Of course There are some great specimens here and Salty has some of the best, but don't set that Ao Hagane DX Blue #1 Suminagashi back, it is and has been, according to some (myself being one of them), one of the greatest Gyutos ever... and on my short list for ages! The issue is, its some serious Mulah!

IMHO If you can get Iwahara-san to find you one thats nice and thin, with the right belly and tip, you wont want to ever grab anything else! Purportedly the steel on that knife is awesome!

https://japanesechefsknife.com/coll...o-hagane-dx-suminagashi-wa-gyuto-240mm9-4inch


----------



## Wdestate (Jun 16, 2017)

i love all my knives at this point but i find myself reaching all the time for my 250mm gyuto from Yoshikazu Ikeda ground by Kasahara in AS it is an absolute monster of a performer. grinds, HT all the good stuff a true goldy locks, not to thin not to thick but just right.


----------



## Lucretia (Jun 16, 2017)

This one: (Maumasi 220 gyuto--Just one knife--I stole the photo from Mareko's page and it shows both sides.)






At 220mm, it's long enough for most jobs, but short enough to deal with a cluttered counter. Amazingly comfortable, even for arthrithic old hands. And it's kinda nice looking.


----------



## malexthekid (Jun 16, 2017)

That is a stunning blade Lucretia


----------



## panda (Jun 17, 2017)

pocket paring knife


----------



## Doug (Jun 17, 2017)

Thought you'd pick your KS 240 Panda, nice Al Mar.


----------



## panda (Jun 17, 2017)

in this hypothetical, i assume it means you can only have one knife. to me, a tiny one is more versatile because you can use it in any situation. you cant use a big arse gyuto in every situation. i was thinking more practical instead of 'what's my favorite one that i own?'


----------



## JaVa (Jun 17, 2017)

I'm in the Itinomonn 240 SS gyuto group. Sensational knife. It's my second favourite, but the best allrounder. So If had to choose just one, that's it, no question!


----------



## DitmasPork (Jun 17, 2017)

panda said:


> pocket paring knife



Nice! What brand/model pocketknife is that?


----------



## panda (Jun 17, 2017)

Al mar eagle ultralight


----------



## XooMG (Jun 17, 2017)

panda said:


> in this hypothetical, i assume it means you can only have one knife. to me, a tiny one is more versatile because you can use it in any situation. you cant use a big arse gyuto in every situation. i was thinking more practical instead of 'what's my favorite one that i own?'


Probably true. I've learned to get by with just the slicing cleaver, but I think I'd be better off with a petty or other shorter knife if none other was available ever.


----------



## GorillaGrunt (Jun 18, 2017)

I dunno - since the question isn't what knife is my favorite or my best but which would be my only knife, I'd lean towards the 12" K-Sab in part because I'm better at doing small knife stuff with a big one than doing big knife stuff with a small one. That comes down to personal preference, experience, and comfort though, and I'd have to find a job at a restaurant with more space


----------



## Anton (Jun 18, 2017)

View attachment 36034
might be this San Mai Burke


----------



## Godslayer (Jun 18, 2017)

Anton said:


> View attachment 36034
> might be this San Mai Burke



Thats the best choice I have seen all day 11/10 jelly, I am on his list and when I acquire his blade I feel my story with blades of glory will of climaxed, I mean where do you go after a burke and still progress, the man is the living incarnation of steel refined to the utmost degree.


----------



## Salty dog (Jun 21, 2017)

Godslayer said:


> I don't know why but I expected you to chose one of your honyakis



I really don't pay that much attention to the technicalities of steel. I honestly don't remember the steel etc. on most of my knives. My opinion is based on what knife I'll grab most often when I open the knife-chest. Although it's often which knife is sharp at the moment.


----------



## fatboylim (Jun 23, 2017)

XooMG said:


> Dunno. I like to think of most of my knives as good "only knife" options.
> 
> Maybe this one?
> 
> ...



Is that a Dalman mizu honyaki cleaver? And how does it feel on the boards?


----------



## XooMG (Jun 23, 2017)

fatboylim said:


> Is that a Dalman mizu honyaki cleaver? And how does it feel on the boards?


Yeah, and I just recently got it shortened to my preferences. Handles a bit nicer now, but I haven't gotten to using it yet so I dunno if the cutting will be as sweet as when it was sent out. If so, it should be a very competent thin cutter.


----------



## Sillywizard (Jun 24, 2017)

XooMG said:


> Yeah, and I just recently got it shortened to my preferences. Handles a bit nicer now, but I haven't gotten to using it yet so I dunno if the cutting will be as sweet as when it was sent out. If so, it should be a very competent thin cutter.



I am curious as to how food release is? What's the grind?


----------



## XooMG (Jun 24, 2017)

It is typical Dalman... Shallow hollow bevel and bigger hollow behind that. I'm not qualified to discuss food release, but it seems about what you'd expect for its geometry.


----------



## Sillywizard (Jun 24, 2017)

XooMG said:


> It is typical Dalman... Shallow hollow bevel and bigger hollow behind that. I'm not qualified to discuss food release, but it seems about what you'd expect for its geometry.



It certainly sounds like the geometry abides for good food release to me! I don't understand what you mean by not being qualified to judge food release, either certain food items stick to the blade will slicing, or they don't?? 

Btw, I forgot to praise your knife; it looks great! Wonderful blade and great handle! &#128079;&#128513;&#128077;


----------



## QCDawg (Jun 26, 2017)

Salty dog said:


> Mizuno Tanrenjo 240 Suminigashi
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I have loved this knife from afar.. for a long time, Salty.
So, if you would indulge me.. a couple of questions? (I'm a big fan of your vids). 

Regarding reactivity.. what has been your experience? I have numerous Kasumi knives from Mizuno.. and their iron cladding is very reactive. With patina.. with wiping.. with anything. I wonder if that same iron "layered" in the suminagashi will be any different.

That said.. I know you love to mirror polish your honyaki Mizunos. Will the suminagashi shine up anything close to that? (I feel like I have seen some sexy pics of highly polished shig kitaeji knives.. but I digress.

Many thanks for the knowledge (please weigh in.. one and all).


----------



## Salty dog (Jun 27, 2017)

The core is more reactive than the cladding. The "ridges" of the cladding get shinier than the valleys. Probably because they're more exposed. I would call it a relatively low maintenance knife.


----------



## QCDawg (Jun 27, 2017)

Salty dog said:


> The core is more reactive than the cladding. The "ridges" of the cladding get shinier than the valleys. Probably because they're more exposed. I would call it a relatively low maintenance knife.



Heard, Chef. You're very kind to pass along your knowledge and experience. Gracias


----------



## dafox (Jun 27, 2017)

Barmoley said:


> It changes for me too, especially when I get something new, but at the moment would have to be this Devin 225 ITK
> View attachment 35982
> 
> Stainless, easy to sharpen, cuts well, good size at 225-230, comfortable



Where is that life sold?


----------



## Barmoley (Jun 28, 2017)

Devin made a small batch some time ago. I don't know where you can get one at the moment, unless you find someone that wants to part with one.


----------



## Von blewitt (Jun 28, 2017)

Maumasi for me too 250mm Cru-forgeV




[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## dafox (Jun 30, 2017)

Jacob_x said:


> Hmm, can I pick one of saltys collection...?
> 
> Has to be my watanabe gyuto 180, or the 240 that's nearby. Not too heavy, not too thin; can take a screaming fine edge, but happy nailing through fish bones and poultry cartilage; iron clad but happily reactive, and is one of the most enjoyable steels to sharpen out there with a killer HT.
> &#128525;


What kind of steel is that made out of?


----------



## chinacats (Jun 30, 2017)

dafox said:


> What kind of steel is that made out of?



Wat's are iron clad blue2...imo some of the best treatment of blue2 available.


----------



## Marcelo Amaral (Jun 30, 2017)

The right Takeda 270mm gyuto. Great all-around gyuto in my opinion.


----------



## inzite (Jun 30, 2017)

this one... almost the perfect home cooking knife.



2017-06-30_03-39-02 by Ricky Cheong Photography, on Flickr


----------



## dafox (Jun 30, 2017)

chinacats said:


> Wat's are iron clad blue2...imo some of the best treatment of blue2 available.


Thanks


----------



## oval99 (Jul 6, 2017)

Ugh, this is brutal. A lot like naming your top 10 films -- impossible because the list always changes. But anyway here goes:

-I guess right now I'd have to say my Takamura Hana Damascus Gyuto. Had a renewed appreciation for it last night when I cut through pounds of veggies. My push-cutting is better now and I realize that it doesn't really sing if you rock-chop. You don't appreciate how nimble and astoundingly thin/sharp it is; it's almost too good to be true. NOTE that this "prep" was _purely for fun._ If that doesn't say something about a knife, I don't know what does. It's the same effortless cutter of the Takamura Migaki but with a sturdier feel that boosts confidence. Don't have a proper pic of it because I'm not at home right now, but here's a shot of that prep session. The Hana is on the left.


----------



## DanHumphrey (Jul 6, 2017)

Sukenari AS 240 gyuto. I'd _need _a paring or petty along with, though. I know some of y'all can get along without, but I'm not that good. Not yet, anyway.


----------



## Chicagohawkie (Jul 6, 2017)

Probably my 250 kono custom blue 2 Honyaki. It would very difficult to part with the others though.


----------

